# Is It Me, Or Is



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

a twat?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> a twat?


Excuse my ignorance Shawn (I am Welsh after all. :lol: ) What makes you ask that?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > a twat?
> ...


he just gets right on my tits......pretentious....preachy..."its all about the enviroment man" whilst he jets around emitting millions of tons of carbon whatever's. he needs to have a wash, and cheer up....soapy *******....i mean.....his rich, he's married to gweneth paltrow...his worth millions, yet, all he does is moan? get a life chris....radiohead do it better  :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I take it you're not too keen on him then? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The 710 is alright :tongue2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> radiohead do it better.


Can't argue with that statement. Easily one of the best bands ever.

I find coldplay to be a bit whiney for me to be honest.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seems to be a common trait amongst rock/pop stars, I blame Geldoff and Bono for setting the trend!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I can't stand people who don't say what they really feel. Come on don't sit on the fence. Tell us what you really think about him :lol: :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i agree with shawn hes a pretentiuos [email protected]@ ,his wife is a belter though.

i saw them just as parachutes ( a very good album) was breaking and they where amazing they do a cover of you only live twice its well worth digging out.

but since then theyve become pooh - not even on the same street as radiohead ,still one of the best live bands ever.

jason


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> ...radiohead do it better  :lol:


Creep has got to be in my all top 10, I'll have it played at my funeral


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

> I can't stand people who don't say what they really feel. Come on don't sit on the fence. Tell us what you really think about him :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alasdair


He's a third rate cock. At best, his band are Radiohead wannabees who will never reach the dizzy heights and sublime splendour of such genious as they. He had the gall to come on to live eight or whatever the publicity gravy train was called and lecture us mere mortals, of whom many are struggling to make ends meet about poverty and money whilst he goes home to his carbon neutral mansion.

His songs are dull, safe, uninspiring and insipid and having owned (and passed on) three Coldplay albums, I can honestly say that they failed to move a bone or muscle in my body or stir any emotion in my being. Still, as long as Parlophone are paying the pube hairstyled sixth form head boy enough money, I don't think he gives a toss.

A.


----------



## Neil.Ldn (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know what happened to Coldplay. I loved the first album - but everything they have done since has been utter drivel - to the point where I have to leave the room if I hear one of their tracks coming on. Good for exercise though - the girl who lives in the flat above me plays Coldplay albums loudly on a sunday which has me dashing to grab my boots and out for a walk in the park 

Neil


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

JoT said:


> Seems to be a common trait amongst rock/pop stars, I blame Geldoff and Bono for setting the trend!


Favourite quote of the moment, by Louis Walsh: "What's the difference between God and Bono? God doesn't walk down Grafton St. acting like Bono..." Classic...

Coldplay are wanky sub-Shed 7 bollocks...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

blackandgolduk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a common trait amongst rock/pop stars, I blame Geldoff and Bono for setting the trend!
> ...


I was about to make the same point: if Coldplay are Radiohead wannabes then who is Radiohead than if not U2 wannabes? My music collection doesn't include either Coldplay nor Radiohead (sorry for the fans). You like rock and new bands, there's plenty to chose:











Old school






Sorry, no Coldplay, Radiohead, Nickleback or other "college music" for me.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Neil.Ldn said:


> I don't know what happened to Coldplay. I loved the first album - but everything they have done since has been utter drivel - to the point where I have to leave the room if I hear one of their tracks coming on. Good for exercise though - the girl who lives in the flat above me plays Coldplay albums loudly on a sunday which has me dashing to grab my boots and out for a walk in the park
> 
> Neil


Now, that's what I call a nice post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Neil.Ldn said:


> I don't know what happened to Coldplay. I loved the first album - but everything they have done since has been utter drivel - to the point where I have to leave the room if I hear one of their tracks coming on. Good for exercise though - the girl who lives in the flat above me plays Coldplay albums loudly on a sunday which has me dashing to grab my boots and out for a walk in the park
> 
> Neil


I agree with all of that, apart from the bit about the girl. I would go upstairs and tell her to shut the **** up.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Coldplay are wanky sub-Shed 7 bollocks...


 :lol:

I don't like him/them and can't understand his/their popularity, their songs don't trouble me much, I hardly notice them, bit like supermarket loops.

He does have a really annoying insipid face though just like his wife who is a prime candidate for "Woman univerally accepted as beautiful but are, in fact, minging" only kept off the number one slot by SJP.

PS I think Radiohead and U2 are **** too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im with you on u2 definately ,cant agree on radiohead or paltrow though she is far from minging .as for sjp she has a face like a foot .


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hardly know anything of Coldplay

Like Radiohead

Think U2 are utter bollocks & Bono should be strung up.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Hardly know anything of Coldplay
> 
> Like Radiohead
> 
> Think U2 are utter bollocks & Bono should be strung up.


did you here the one were bono stood at one of there concerts and said

"everytime i clap my hands, a child dies of stravation"

some-one in the audience shouts...."well fecking stop clapping then"

bono, is another one........i remember when the joshua tree came out....i bunked off school to go to tower records in the west end....and i really dont think they've done anything decent since then.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

add to that bob geldof as well :lol:


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

I have read the replies and much truth is said......

If you want a singer who doesn't sit on the fence and tells it, as it is. There can be only one man 'in my opinion' Billy Bragg.

Let see if that lights a fire.....

The Chinese joke was quality.... :lol:

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ROMFT said:


> I have read the replies and much truth is said......
> 
> If you want a singer who doesn't sit on the fence and tells it, as it is. There can be only one man 'in my opinion' Billy Bragg.
> 
> ...


i have a grudging respect for mr bragg.....and only because he's a west ham fan :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah but he like Tony and the gang .....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was a huge BB fan but like the rest he has mellowed, his latest album is ***** h34r:

I don't think he was ever comfortable with red wedge and new labour.

Seen him live a few times, he's at his best on stage on his own,

late night BBC2 culture programmes just take the piss out of him in all honesty.

Altogether now

I was a miner, I was a docker, I was a railwayman between the wars...


----------

